# got my springs put on in the front



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

big thanks to nismo1997  :thumbup: 



























the clearance is actually pretty good (my driveway eats lowered cars alive :thumbdwn: )









side profile. the rear is stock for now. the front drop is absolutely perfect. the only prblem i have is a horrrriiiible toe-out (left wheel points out left, right wheel points out right) situation. the camber isnt nearly as bad as the toe. so im gonna get it aligned. the rides isnt bad at all either. its a little bumpy, but nothing horrible, ill wait till the rear is done to make a good judgement, till then she stays parked cuz i cant afford to buy new tires within a week


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

You owe me a ass load of Gojo :fluffy: 

I had grease everywere :thumbup: Now you just need a few more parts I got and your amost SE-R


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> You owe me a ass load of Gojo :fluffy:
> 
> I had grease everywere :thumbup: Now you just need a few more parts I got and your amost SE-R


im working on your damn topmounts  


 long story short: i need to get you 3 new bolts of the 6.

on a side note: where can i get an alignment? all the shops around me are telling me off  and do you have any bumper lights? i didnt see any on it


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

what type of springs are they? i cant really tell how low it is because the wheels are black lol. if its as low as say a stock jetta or another euro or jap car dont even tell them its lowerd. just say you hit a curb or something and thats what happend. how low is a stock miata? crazy low (lower than we can on the b chassis at least) and they can do a miata no problem.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

pete? said:


> what type of springs are they? i cant really tell how low it is because the wheels are black lol. if its as low as say a stock jetta or another euro or jap car dont even tell them its lowerd. just say you hit a curb or something and thats what happend. how low is a stock miata? crazy low (lower than we can on the b chassis at least) and they can do a miata no problem.


eibach sportlines. the drop is about an inch or so at least. a couple shops asked to take a look at it and the first question was: "is it lowered?" ya think theyll believe me if i say something along the lines of "the springs are really old, so the front of the car sags a little bit"??? lol

i know ill find a shop _eventually_ but i need it done ASAP cuz ive driven the car about 40 miles and the tires are already being eaten away. and this is my DD 


oh and btw: theyre 13's, but i keep em clean


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

no hate for the 13's! i have 13's, 14's, and 15's :thumbup: :thumbup: 

tell them "the springs are OEM replacements, who ever had it before me put some stupid lifter springs in the back to make it look like a muscel car" dont feel bad about doing this either, people at shops try to rip us off all the time, they demanded i needed a 4 wheel alighnment on my b14 :thumbdwn: 

that car isnt low at all, they could do it no problem.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

pete? said:


> no hate for the 13's! i have 13's, 14's, and 15's :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> tell them "the springs are OEM replacements, who ever had it before me put some stupid lifter springs in the back to make it look like a muscel car" dont feel bad about doing this either, people at shops try to rip us off all the time, they demanded i needed a 4 wheel alighnment on my b14 :thumbdwn:
> 
> that car isnt low at all, they could do it no problem.


i know....do i ever know. thats actually an even better idea. thanks for the advice :banana:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Yes I know a really good shop! PM ME or hit me up on aim. As you know Im running the same springs on mine and the tires are perfect!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

If you lived closer to me, I'd hook ya up with one of the shops i deliver to. One of the guys has 2 Scooby STI's he races in SCCA, your car on the rack would be no problem.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

last nite i picked up the rear springs and rear sway-bar pieces that i needed and a set of B14 [] wheels. i had been waiting for the springs and misc parts, but i kinda just came home with the wheels.....they were a shamelss impulse buy. i usually end up kicking myself about 5 mins after buying something on impulse, but i drove the whole way home with a smile on my face  



























big thanks to nick for taking all my money...befor ei even get it  haha


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

those would be B14 wheels


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

NOOOO!!!! they came on the b15's too!!! i swear!! [/excuses]

if it wasnt raingin id be at work on the car right now....but its supposed to rain like 4" today


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Those rims look like the set I used to own, Along with the rest of your parts :thumbup: 

I got that spare SR20DET BB :fluffy:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Those rims look like the set I used to own, Along with the rest of your parts :thumbup:
> 
> I got that spare SR20DET BB :fluffy:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 



do you finance? im looking for 0.0% interest though :fluffy: 


im happy for now  but whats with the second set of struts? when i picked up all the shit, you were looking around for them, and i was kinda like "ok........???" maybe i shoulda said something then, but i was kinda confused.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i might be selling the sentra in favor of a black 93 (?) NX2000 5spd driven by some old guy.......id be sad to see it go, but at thwe same time id be estatic cuz id finally be able to have an SR20


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> i might be selling the sentra in favor of a black 93 (?) NX2000 5spd driven by some old guy.......id be sad to see it go, but at thwe same time id be estatic cuz id finally be able to have an SR20


good choice.....come to the dark side :thumbup: its great. after driving my se-r for so long then getting in my GAy16 the other day i pushed on the throttle....nothing.....i floord it....noithing....i got scared it was broken. then i realized "nono, its always been like that" lol.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

RBI*04 said:


> i might be selling the sentra in favor of a black 93 (?) NX2000 5spd driven by some old guy.......id be sad to see it go, but at thwe same time id be estatic cuz id finally be able to have an SR20


do it! you will be way happer and my turbo kit is going for sale soon :thumbup: 

just keep the B14 rims. Ill also be selling my suspenions soon also


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> do it! you will be way happer and my turbo kit is going for sale soon :thumbup:
> 
> just keep the B14 rims. Ill also be selling my suspenions soon also


rims are staying with me!!!! what are you crazy??



 and stop trying to sell me shit  lol


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

just rolled 150k miles. actually a few days ago, since then ive put 300+ miles on her 










dont mind the speedomoeter needle, it has a tendency to do that some times.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

heres a good pic to show the drop in the front with the springs/stock struts. im not sure of the exact drop, cuz i didnt measure before/after, but its damn near perfect.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

RBI*04 said:


> just rolled 150k miles. actually a few days ago, since then ive put 300+ miles on her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speed limit in NY state is 55. I get that all the time. And seems like a date with him after. Cuz I always seen him later in court :thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Speed limit in NY state is 55. I get that all the time. And seems like a date with him after. Cuz I always seen him later in court :thumbup:


 :thumbup: its hard to obey the speed limit in this beast of a street machine


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

^ with hot babes, my car is such a pimp  








just some of the perks of the job, hot bitches get outta hot cars and i get paid to drive around in them 





go ahead.....make fun of my beater


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

long story short i was trying to cut infront of a bus (i suceeded, at THAT) i was going about 30mph and BAM outta nowhere the road turns into a bunch of metal plates (1" thick steel plates they use to cover construction holes) there had to have been 5 or six plates in a row. they were JUST put there cuz there was no asphault to make a lil "ramp" i tried to slow down, but that didnt happen, i ended up hitting them and the car see-sawed for what seemed like forever. i pulled over only to see this:



















and someon stole my airbox 








j/k....ghetto mods for a ghetto car


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Quick tip-Oil goes inside the engine, not on the outside :thumbup: 

All those parts u bought off me, Cmon fix the oil leak


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Quick tip-Oil goes inside the engine, not on the outside :thumbup:
> 
> All those parts u bought off me, Cmon fix the oil leak


at first i thought you said q-tip...i was gonna like "hell no im not cleaning my engine with a damn q-tip!!!"


lol but seriously, now that my exhaust is fuxxored the front sway-bar just MIGHT fit now


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

and about the airbox. the car is soooo much louder without it. but once i get into fourth gear (cruising at any speed) the sound disappears completely. and there IS a noticeable differnce, the engine seems alot less hesitant (revs up quicker, and idles down quicker) other than that, my 1 > 2 seems like a lot more fun since the car doesnt seem to hesitate as much. not a bad mod....considering it was free  it could actually have made a difference or it could be all in my head :crazy:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Stop being ghetto :thumbup: I got a HotShot CAI for sale.

I got a Full GA engine, 5speed tranny, harness, ecu, exhaust, intake for 500 picked up.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Stop being ghetto :thumbup: I got a HotShot CAI for sale.
> 
> I got a Full GA engine, 5speed tranny, harness, ecu, exhaust, intake for 500 picked up.


lmao can i put it on payment plan?  all i want is my wires!!!!!!


----------

